
Show HN: Free GeoJSON editor to visualize, download or convert into many formats - etagenyeti
https://geoman.io/
======
reustle
This is really slick! It's missing a few key features, like letting me modify
some meta details of an object by clicking, or easily deleting an object. I'd
also like a way to more easily create a polygon without zooming in really far
to put the final point very close to the original point, instead of ending the
drawing.

I use [http://geojson.io](http://geojson.io) quite frequently to modify
geojson data sets, but there are some annoying bugs especially when working
with larger data sets. One key feature they have is being able to swap between
multiple tile providers, so you can compare where certain features are
positioned on different maps.

I recently started a new Geo meetup here in Tokyo,
[https://GeoTokyo.com](https://GeoTokyo.com) \- I'll share at the next event.

Thanks

~~~
m-watson
This one is really slick, I wonder how it works with larger data sets. I'll
check it out later. Geojson.io is a nice one but I second your comment,
anything on the larger side it just crashes for me. I end up just using QGIS
with a text editor open for the geojson editing. It ends up being a game of
trial and error that gets very tedious.

~~~
hacksOfSumit
Good point. Performance is a problem on these tools and I need to do some work
on that front as well. My email is on geoman.io - send me a data set and let
me try. I will make improvements here in the next weeks.

------
wesleyfsmith
This seems very similar to geojson.io . I'm curious, are you leveraging their
source somehow?

~~~
hacksOfSumit
nope. Not at all.

------
allthetime
Looks nice! Sexier than geojson.io, but, as others have pointed out, you need
to get it up to feature parity before a lot of us would consider using it for
serious work.

I'll try it out and send some more feedback your way.

~~~
hacksOfSumit
will do - it's v1 and we will get there

------
Waterluvian
I use GeoJSON all the time in mobile robotics. For indoor robotics, we are
using our own local coordinate system. This means that we "lie a little bit"
about the GeoJSON spec, treating x and y as linear metres in a flat world.

tl;dr: I would love if more tools allowed you to hide the map and just ignore
the details of the CRS/Projection. I do so much work on and around Null Island
as a result. QGIS has been _very_ good at this. But most online tools always
assume use cases are WGS84.

~~~
Darkphibre
Oh, absolutely this! I work on game heatmaps (Halo), player path analysis,
etc. Having a flat-world coordinate system with a customer-supplied map is
critical.

------
etagenyeti
Thank you for the feedback, guys... this is awesome!

------
etagenyeti
We aim to provide the best GeoJSON editor out there. Feedback is most welcome!

~~~
nobleach
In the editor, I do see Shapefile in the dropdown for downloading. It's
unavailable however. (Same for WKT and TopoJSON). Are these paid features?

~~~
hacksOfSumit
They will come soon. No paid features planned yet but we will see how much
effort the tool is for us in the future. For now, most of these formats will
be supported for free.

------
mahesh_rm
I love this. It could have been really great to have this about 10 years ago,
when I was looking for a quick way to manually partition cities' neighborhoods
through GEOjson polygons.

------
idbehold
Why do you allow users to draw circles when they aren't actually a proper
GeoJSON geometry. It's just a Point geometry with a custom (unit-less) radius
property.

~~~
hacksOfSumit
The basis for the editor is my open source drawing plugin for leaflet -
Leaflet-Geoman. It supports circles because Leaflet supports circles. GeoJSON
is just a format to export Leaflet-Layers - so we made Circles work even
though it's custom.

You're definitely right about the unit-less part. Something I should be
fixing.

------
stevenzhu
Would be good if wkt can also be supported as input

~~~
hacksOfSumit
thanks, I put it on the list

------
RosanaAnaDana
This is kick ass!

I can think of some incredible use cases I could put to work today!

~~~
hacksOfSumit
Go ahead :-)

